# how often do you change the oil?



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

I know next to nothing about oil, and if this has been discussed, please let me know.
ok, I know there's the trip odometer that counts down to your next service requirement, but do any of you actually change the engine in between intervals? say between 6k - 7k miles as opposed to 14k-15k ? I just feel uncomfortable leaving oil in there for that long. Is the BMW oil really that good?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

bmwisfast said:


> I know next to nothing about oil, and if this has been discussed, please let me know.
> ok, I know there's the trip odometer that counts down to your next service requirement, but do any of you actually change the engine in between intervals? say between 6k - 7k miles as opposed to 14k-15k ? I just feel uncomfortable leaving oil in there for that long. Is the BMW oil really that good?


Yes (6-7k) and you can probably find a plethora of info searching the forums.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Lots of posts about this very topic.
Most people who care about their car will do at least one change in between the 15k mark. Some who are on leased cars and don't mind, will only do it when the indicator tells them to.
If you are worried about it, do it at least every 7.5k or 5k. It is very *cheap* insurance, specially if you DIY.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

gek330i said:


> Lots of posts about this very topic.
> Most people who care about their car will do at least one change in between the 15k mark. Some who are on leased cars and don't mind, will only do it when the indicator tells them to.
> If you are worried about it, do it at least every 7.5k or 5k. It is very *cheap* insurance, specially if you DIY.


wooow..now I feel really bad about this. I guess I should've lisened to myself and chang it. Also, do you think it's ok for go a bit over a year without changing the oil, even though you still have liike 3000 miles to count down? I'm making the appointment right now to change it.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

It should be changed once a year if you don't drive enough miles to reach your interval.
Don't worry about it, just start the habit now and continue thereafter.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Once every 7.500 miles.


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Went 11K with my oil change*



bmwisfast said:


> Also, do you think it's ok for go a bit over a year without changing the oil, even though you still have liike 3000 miles to count down? I'm making the appointment right now to change it.


I changed mine after 12 months with 11K on the clock. Sent the used oil for analysis, and the results looked fine... :dunno:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

URL8 said:


> I changed mine after 12 months with 11K on the clock. Sent the used oil for analysis, and the results looked fine... :dunno:


nice to have an oil analysis. now, if I can only decipher it  .
Ok, so yesterday at like 5:45PM I call the service center and they put me down to bring in the car for this morning 7:30AM, luck me I'm a morning person. Now, that's service considering they close at 6. so I brought the car in this morning and asked the SA to change the oil and look at the gauge cluster for the noise that coming from it when the car is moving from dead stop. I read the thread earlier about this problem and I was pretty adamant about changing it so I really hope he'll find the problem.
So anyway, the SA tells me that this time around I am supposed to be in for the inspectrion but he can't perform the full inspection becuase I still have like 3000 miles left on the clock. But he's willing to change the oil for me. So 3000 miles later, I have to bring in the car again and change the oil again :dunno: that's annoying because for the inspection they have to change filters and stuff. Why wouldn't they just change everything right now...Ahhhhh.. well, I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

Didn't your SA show you the printout from the keyreader that shows your current mileage, mileage to service & VIN that gets submitted to BMW everytimie your car comes in for a warranty claim? This is why he can only do the Low Mileage Annual oil service, BMW will only reimburse the dealer for what that printout says.


----------



## billybimmer (Mar 3, 2004)

Woody said:


> Didn't your SA show you the printout from the keyreader that shows your current mileage, mileage to service & VIN that gets submitted to BMW everytimie your car comes in for a warranty claim? This is why he can only do the Low Mileage Annual oil service, BMW will only reimburse the dealer for what that printout says.


So I have a question...if I just purchased a CPO and want to bring it in for service to make sure everything is running smoothly, even if I have about 5k miles until the scheduled maintenance, does that mean they won't do the maintenance until the miles get to 0?? I have been trying to have someone pull the service records for me to see the last time it was actually in for service, but I haven't been able to get anyone on the forum to do it for me. Anyone have suggestions on what I should do? I just want to make sure the car is not in need of a major tune-up or something, heck I don't even know when the last time the oil was changed??!?! :dunno:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

I think BMWNA deem unnecessary to do the required inspection before the clock runs 0 probably because the parts are "not moving parts". for example, I don't think an air filer will be damaged if it stays in there longer than a year, however, I belive oil is a different story and that's probably the reason they are changing it right now. 
As a thought about not being sure the last time the oil was changes: When in doublt, change it. I think the minimal cost of changing the oil is greater for may piece of mind than not knowing.


----------



## billybimmer (Mar 3, 2004)

You gotta point! :thumbup:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

I guess, but in a way I still feel bad for now changing it myself sooner. I mean it's only like 20-30 bucks for piece of mind. I should've feel that bad though, this current oil went for like 10k miles only, so it's not as bad as 13k. and you know something else, I was asking some colegues here at work who are Germans, and they told me that they change the oil every 20k km ~= which is about 13k miles, and these guys know a thing or two about cars. Also, did you know that you can't get regular motor oil in Germany? they only fabricate sythetic. wow.!!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

bmwisfast said:


> Also, did you know that you can't get regular motor oil in Germany? they only fabricate sythetic. wow.!!


Err...not really: http://www.castrol.de/produkte/a_auto/a_motorenoele/d_mineralisch.html


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> Err...not really: http://www.castrol.de/produkte/a_auto/a_motorenoele/d_mineralisch.html


hmmmm...you're right...I guess it's mineral oil...you know, next time I'll save a couple of bucks and put some corn oil in there, and if I'm in for a special treat, I'll go for the extra virgin olive oil.. I hear that does wonders 

:bigpimp:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How often do you use the search function here? :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

bmwisfast said:


> hmmmm...you're right...I guess it's mineral oil...you know, next time I'll save a couple of bucks and put some corn oil in there, and if I'm in for a special treat, I'll go for the extra virgin olive oil.. I hear that does wonders
> 
> :bigpimp:


Pardon my french but WTF is your point? :dunno:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> Pardon my french but WTF is your point? :dunno:


errrrr..it was ment as a joke...thinking of mineral oil and stuff....but never mind then...


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

I change mine every 5K miles (I own my car, if I leased maybe I'd do it less often). A change every 5k was recommended to me from a buddy who is a certified Benz mechanic. He told me that the whole "it only needs new oil every 15k" thing is just a marketing tool, and that if you really care about the car you should change it more often. I defintiely noticed a difference in how smooth the engine felt after my first 5k change, so I can't imagine waiting every 15k to do it.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

ta330ci said:


> I change mine every 5K miles (I own my car, if I leased maybe I'd do it less often). A change every 5k was recommended to me from a buddy who is a certified Benz mechanic. He told me that the whole "it only needs new oil every 15k" thing is just a marketing tool, and that if you really care about the car you should change it more often. I defintiely noticed a difference in how smooth the engine felt after my first 5k change, so I can't imagine waiting every 15k to do it.


Do you buy BMW oil or just Mobil synthetic? and what kind of oil filter?


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

Woody said:


> Didn't your SA show you the printout from the keyreader that shows your current mileage, mileage to service & VIN that gets submitted to BMW everytimie your car comes in for a warranty claim? This is why he can only do the Low Mileage Annual oil service, BMW will only reimburse the dealer for what that printout says.


hey woody, i'm curious about what you refer to as the Low Mileage Annual oil service. Is that an official part of the maintenance service for customers with low mileage? The reason I ask is that I'll likely only have about 6 or 7 thousand miles at my one year point.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

The HACK said:


> How often do you use the search function here? :dunno:


Apparently not many people do...


dusterbuster said:


> hey woody, i'm curious about what you refer to as the Low Mileage Annual oil service. Is that an official part of the maintenance service for customers with low mileage? The reason I ask is that I'll likely only have about 6 or 7 thousand miles at my one year point.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33350&highlight=Low+Mileage+Annual+oil+service


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks gek330i! after reading the other post on this topic, i feel like i'm getting robbed. it's the price i pay for living within walking distance to work.  i guess i'll have start driving more on the weekends and stepping a little harder on the gas pedal when i do. :angel:


----------



## silver330cicoup (Mar 8, 2004)

*Oil Change*

I change my oil every 3,000 mi. Sometimes I`ll stretch it to 4,000 mi. I use Mobil 1 5w-30 and a Mann filter. I change it myself. I know its a little overkill, but its very easy and its cheap insurance. It is absolutely insane to wait until the computer tells you to change it. I was back in the service bays one day at Classic BMW and saw a 5 series with the valve cover off. What I saw looked like a darl caramel caked all over the top of the head and timing chain. I asked what it was going to cost to fix that mess and he said "about $5,000.00". He also added that the oil/caramel had operated about 14,000 to 15,000 mi. 
Its your car. You decide.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

Yaaayy..I just got my car back..all in one piece.. Oil changed and everything, however, they weren't able to change the gauge cluster because they didn't have it in stock and coded...so now I have to go back like Tues or Wed. Bummer...but it's not that bad because I work walking distance from the dealership...lucky me...but next time, I'll definitely change the oil myself and not wait around...


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

Every 2500-3000 miles. Monro muffler, $20.19. Top off wiper fluid. I do air press. myself, but very nice there. I can walk around under car and get opinions on questions, And sometimes I even get intelligent answers. (just kidding-I try to get the 3 guys who know what's going on.
Cardone's in Westbrook for "real" work!! VERY good, and have loaners.
I noticed in one of these posts that air filter didn't seem a priority, yet a few weeks ago someone said every 5K!
Just a thought-I know how to do a search. That seems a bit much unless living in a very dusty area!
-Mel
Mine has 30K on it! (yikes!)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

7500


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

gek330i said:


>


 Hilarious! :bustingup


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought I'd bump this rather than starting a new thread. Sorry, and I did search. 

I was getting new wheels mounted on my car today at a local Mobil gas station and the technician said my oil was uneven/had some problems and that with the sythetic oil BMW uses, you need to change it every 4-5K miles, 5K being the utter max. Now, I'm not saying he's right and you all are wrong for waiting longer, because it depends on the car.

In my case, I don't put a lot of miles on my car. She was built in March '03 and I've had her for nine months, with about 4,200 miles. With me, I don't have a lot of miles (the gauge says 10,000+ miles until service), but the oil is a year old and I do mostly city driving. Should I take my car to the dealer and get them to change it, how much does that cost generally, considering this is not scheduled under the warranty?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

mjames said:


> I thought I'd bump this rather than starting a new thread. Sorry, and I did search.
> 
> I was getting new wheels mounted on my car today at a local Mobil gas station and the technician said my oil was uneven/had some problems and that with the sythetic oil BMW uses, you need to change it every 4-5K miles, 5K being the utter max. Now, I'm not saying he's right and you all are wrong for waiting longer, because it depends on the car.
> 
> In my case, I don't put a lot of miles on my car. She was built in March '03 and I've had her for nine months, with about 4,200 miles. With me, I don't have a lot of miles (the gauge says 10,000+ miles until service), but the oil is a year old and I do mostly city driving. Should I take my car to the dealer and get them to change it, how much does that cost generally, considering this is not scheduled under the warranty?


 It's covered by free maintenance... one a year whether the miles have rung up to 15K or not.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Plaz said:


> It's covered by free maintenance... one a year whether the miles have rung up to 15K or not.


 One year from purchase, right? I'd have to wait until October for that...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

mjames said:


> One year from purchase, right?


Correctamundo!


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

operknockity said:


> Correctamundo!


 Well, then, my question is valid then because I think I need an oil change due to its sheer age and my mostly city driving. Since BMW doesn't cover it, about how much do dealers charge? The Mobil guy sounded like it was pretty urgent.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

mjames said:


> Since BMW doesn't cover it, about how much do dealers charge? The Mobil guy sounded like it was pretty urgent.


Depending on where you go, anywhere from $35 to $75. But I'd get a second opinion before just plunking down the cash.

But did the Mobil guy know about synth oil or was he thinking regular oil?


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

operknockity said:


> Depending on where you go, anywhere from $35 to $75. But I'd get a second opinion before just plunking down the cash.
> 
> But did the Mobil guy know about synth oil or was he thinking regular oil?


 He knew it was high-quality BMW synthetic and that's why he said you get less mileage out of it vs. most oil.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

mjames said:


> He knew it was high-quality BMW synthetic and that's why he said you get less mileage out of it vs. most oil.


 :bs:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

mjames said:


> He knew it was high-quality BMW synthetic and that's why he said you get less mileage out of it vs. most oil.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

mjames said:


> One year from purchase, right? I'd have to wait until October for that...


I don't know what the official BMW line is for the free maintenance is since the service manual is not explicit about this, but I'd change it one year from the production date. The reason there is a time interval if the mileage is not reached is that the oil deteriorate in the crankcase even if the car is not driven. All other fluid changes that are time based (coolant, brake, clutch) have a time interval starting from the production date, not purchase date (the service booklet is very explicit about this). I don't know why the oil change should be any different.

Anyone know for a fact that the time for the oil change interval start at purchase date?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

marcio said:


> I don't know what the official BMW line is for the free maintenance is since the service manual is not explicit about this, but I'd change it one year from the production date. The reason there is a time interval if the mileage is not reached is that the oil deteriorate in the crankcase even if the car is not driven. All other fluid changes that are time based (coolant, brake, clutch) have a time interval starting from the production date, not purchase date (the service booklet is very explicit about this). I don't know why the oil change should be any different.
> 
> Anyone know for a fact that the time for the oil change interval start at purchase date?


It is probably not different, but if it isn't documented as such, you might have a hard time getting the stealer to go along with it. On the other hand, if he ordered the car or got it off the lot as soon as it got there, then there are only a couple of months difference between production date and purchase date so it won't be that much of a difference.


----------



## jm8571 (Mar 3, 2002)

*15K miles my rump!*

I don't trust that 15K mile crap - especially since BMW uses the "free" maintenance as a marketing tool. I change mine 4-5K miles.

Some other comments on BMW's maintenance schedule:

Lifetime transmission fluid
Uh, maybe. I changed mine a few days ago after 40K miles. Looked very clean. But the Redline ATF made a huge difference. Shifting is much smoother with my SSk. Proof is in the pudding.

Lifetime Coolant
Uh, no Fing way. Did a coolant flush when I did the tranny fluid change and that stuff was NASTY. I couldn't believe the sediment that came out of my car. I feel guilty for not flushing it sooner.

Do what you want, but I am changing oil, and other fluids, on a more traditional schedule. Cheap insurance, and I need a hobby. :thumbup:


----------

